# SonicWall TZ210 - LAN lost internet connection



## kjna (Feb 18, 2012)

Reviewing previous configured Sonicwall TZ210 that was partially set-up, not sure (which what was looking into)

Previously this had been connected to the LAN and to the ISP. While viewing it not much had been configured in it. A lot of subscriptions had expired and the product was never registered.

Unplugged the connection from the Switch into the LAN (X0) port, so could connect a PC to the LAN (X0) port on back of TZ210 and gain access into the admin and review the config settings.

Re-plugged in the LAN connection from the switch to the LAN (X0) port into the TZ210. Everything worked fine and had internet connection for hours on the LAN. 12 hours later - no PCs on the LAN can get on the Internet.

Any thoughts on how to precede figuring out what happened? New to the Sonicwall and the TZ210, appreciate any help. thanks


----------

